# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  kako obrisati profil?!

## Lana:)

Trebam obrisati profil.. Kako?! Hvala  :Wink:

----------


## puntica

zašto bi obrisala profil?

----------


## Lana:)

Nije mi vise ovdje zanimljivo... Jer nisam vise trudna.. :Sad:

----------


## puntica

žao mi je  :Sad: 

profil nije moguće obrisati, on će se deaktivirati, ukoliko ga ne budeš koristila duže vrijeme. a, ukoliko želiš, mogu ga i odmah deaktivirati
ukoliko se poželiš vratiti na forum, tvoj će te profil čekati, trebaš samo zamoliti admine da ga reaktiviraju

----------


## anđeo26012013

žao mi je Lana  :Sad: ... ja sam tek kad sam izgubila bebu napravila profil

----------


## Lana:)

Ipak sam odlucila bit jos malo  :Smile:

----------


## Sanja :)

> Ipak sam odlucila bit jos malo


ajde budemo te malo zabavljale  :Smile: ! Brze ti prode slobodno vrijeme,svasta nesto procitas! biti ce sve u redu  :Smile:  Ja sam se davnooo registr.a tek nedavno pocela nesto i pisati! Bilo me sram prije  :Grin:

----------


## Amandica

Lana žao mi je zbog gubitka bebe. Jel to prva trudnoća?

----------

